

Andrew McAfee: Could automation lead to chronic unemployment? - nodemaker
http://www.forbes.com/sites/singularity/2012/07/19/could-automation-lead-to-chronic-unemployment-andrew-mcafee-sounds-the-alarm/

======
mark_l_watson
I was hiking with three friends this morning and we were talking about this.
As productivity per worker keeps increasing (exponentially according to this
article), fewer workers are needed to produce goods and resources needed by
society.

I framed this as a social issue since society needs to accomodate a smaller
work force and still have opportunity for most people to lead meaningful
lives. I would posit that a meaningful life == being productive and having the
world be a better place because of us.

